# Constipation + Unformed Stools



## pearlgirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all - I am new to posting, but not new to the forum, as I have been reading it for years (it has been a relief to know I am not alone in this!). I have been diagnosed with IBS-C officially for 4-5 years (before that, I was IBS-D in college). I have tried everything at one time or another - fiber supplements, miralax, enzymes, probiotics, amitiza, etc. After having terrible side effects from the amitiza about 2 years ago, I went off all medications and tried the natural dieting route. While I still suffered from constipation, it wasn't effecting my life as much, I wasn't having stomach pains as much, and so I felt I could live with that.Well, the past few weeks, I have been severely constipated, so I decided to try miralax again - recommended dose every morning for a week. I ended up with HORRIBLE gas and this very bizarre mix of constipation and mushy, unformed stools (something I've had before but not to this degree). I apologize for the graphic description, but know you all can relate here.Typically my constipation has consisted of hard stools, but this is the opposite. Stools the consistency of D, but that refuses to actually come out. I wipe a million times and never can get clean since it is not all coming out. Every time I go into the bathroom, a little bit comes out and I wind up sitting in the bathroom for 30-45 minutes trying to get it to come out and/or get clean. I am going through so much toilet paper, and getting incredibly irritated, besides the fact that I can't seem to do anything but stay home and go to the bathroom.I have had to work from home (luckily my job allows me to do this, but not everyday!), and am very worried about going on vacation next week. I know stress is a partial factor here, as I am very stressed at work, but now I am even more stressed about this!I have an appointment with the gastro tomorrow, so I just hope she has something new to tell me about.Anyone else have this bizarre mix of C and D? Any suggestions?I will report back tomorrow after I go to the doctor, in case anyone else is suffering!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have they tested your pelvic floor?Sounds like you could be straining a lot but nothing/not much comes out even with a consistency that should pass easily. Is that right?Sometimes people can be clenching the sphincter when they are trying to relax it to let stuff out. Certain stool consistencies (mushy) are just messier. If you have a harder stool (so maybe cut back the dose of the miralax a bit) is it easier to pass or not. Not a really hard stool, but maybe a bit more formed?Anyway, I would see if the GI doctor to do some testing down there (it can be embarrassing but can find out which if any kind or problem you have letting stuff out) and see if there is something that can be done to help.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the same problem and mine is probably a pelvic floor problem brought on by pregnancy and childbirth. I've only actually suffered IBS since being pregnant and though I initially suffered constant D I now have problems like you of needing to go all the time but not getting the relief due to the stools not coming out properly. I'm not sure what this is, and I haven't had tests as unfortunately here the doctors don't help you the way you need them to. I've had to deal with it, but would love some answers so will keep checking back if you get anywhere with your GI. good luck!


----------



## pearlgirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Kathleen! I just got back from the GI. She said it sounds like I had this mix of constipation + mush due to the miralax. My "normal" is constipation, slow motility, so when I took the miralax, it added too much water into my stool and therefore my slow motility had nothing to push along and get out. And it's basically just sitting in there. So, right now I need to harden my stool up and then work on getting it out.I just took a ducolax to hopefully cleanse everything out and "start fresh." I am feeling nervous about this, not wanting to be sick all night, but hoping for the best. I am then starting a regimen of 8mcg of Amitiza (I had been on it 2 years ago for 6 months with success, but then experienced horrible nausea. This is a lower dose, taken at night, so she's hoping I don't have that side effect again) and 2 fiber pills. I am also taking some extra calcium and drinking a lot of water.She doesn't feel any obstructions or problems internally, so that is a relief.Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Dunhill (Jun 7, 2012)

HI All.I have the same issue; was IBS-D now IBS-C after i took synthorid for thyroid disorder. I get some relief with peppermint capsules, magnesium and calcium. I met with GI and he is suggesting 'colonoscopy' to determine actual cause. Have you guys gone through this to confirm you have IBS-D/C? Please let know as i am not sure if i need to do this colonoscopy unnecessarily.


----------



## pearlgirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Dunhill said:


> HI All.I have the same issue; was IBS-D now IBS-C after i took synthorid for thyroid disorder. I get some relief with peppermint capsules, magnesium and calcium. I met with GI and he is suggesting 'colonoscopy' to determine actual cause. Have you guys gone through this to confirm you have IBS-D/C? Please let know as i am not sure if i need to do this colonoscopy unnecessarily.


I have not had a colonoscopy (I am now 26 and was diagnosed when I was 20 or so). My GI does not feel it is necessary since she does not believe I have any blockages or anything along those lines. She just believes I have slow motility, incomplete evacuation, and symptoms associated with those.Actually, I have now taken 2 laxative pills in 24 hours and have yet to have a bowel movement. I am beginning to wonder if anything will help me go!


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

pearlgirl said:


> I have not had a colonoscopy (I am now 26 and was diagnosed when I was 20 or so). My GI does not feel it is necessary since she does not believe I have any blockages or anything along those lines. She just believes I have slow motility, incomplete evacuation, and symptoms associated with those.Actually, I have now taken 2 laxative pills in 24 hours and have yet to have a bowel movement. I am beginning to wonder if anything will help me go!


Ouch, I hope you get relief soon. I didn't take anything in the end, just ate some cereal and finally needed to go, but still suffering from incomplete evacuation. Sounds like my problem could be similar but it happens even when I don't have Miralax etc so not sure.


----------

